# [APORTE] Diagrama Pinza Amperimetrica - Medición de Corriente en Alterna



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2013)

Dado que siempre andan buscando circuitos para medición de Amperes en Corriente Alterna , y ya se ha explicado muchas veces , les voy a aportar el circuito de una pinza Amperométrica - Amperinétrica - o Amperovoltimétrica , según como prefieran llamarla.

El circuito es perfectamente adaptable , idéntico , al de un transformador de corriente. y podrá ser conectado a un PIC o a lo que prefieran 

La única salvedad es que en la pinza tiene dos bobinados idénticos en serie conectados como Bobina de Rogowski , eso le permite abrirse y además evitar interferencias parásitas


----------



## victor657 (Feb 28, 2013)

en que posicion tengo que ponerlo y que valores me tienen que dar en un compresor de un aire acondicionado para saber que esta en optimas condiciones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2013)

Primero te fijás en la chapa del equipo el consumo en Ampères.

Luego ponés la pinza en "un poco más"


----------



## pigma (Mar 10, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero te fijás en la chapa del equipo el consumo en Ampères.
> 
> Luego ponés la pinza en "un poco más"



O en su defecto si no sabes cuando mediras, pon la escala mas alta y ve bajando de a poco...


----------

